# Man wanted to fight a cop loses



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe it was on his bucket list.. or he is an idiot.. 
Or possibly he was manufacturing evidence that would suggest he was beaten by the police. Any which way he is going to be in the market for a dentist. 
Liveleak.com - Man wanted to fight a cop loses


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That was the serve in protect and serve, community policing at its best....that guy got exactly what he wanted out of that interaction.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

F’ng awesome! This made my day
Can you imagine being this cops partner?
“Hey Joe, create some distance”....”We can talk to this moron”,....”Joe, you want to use OC on the guy”? .....”Joe, move aside, I’ll stick the guy” ....”Joe, the taser might work on him”

Bad guy- In fighting stance, “Come on let me see what you got”

Joe’s Partner- To bad guy-“You might want to take that back”

Add graphic and sound effects from 1960’s Batman- “POW, BANG, SLAM, WHAM, CRUSH, BFFFFFT”

Joe-“Nah, I’m good”


----------

